# Might of finally happened!



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I've noticed these last couple days that the two cats haven't been eating like they usually do! Husband finally told me this morning that the old kitty (15) has had diahrrea, he cleans the box now that HE is retired.

Anyway, this last bag of the Evo salmon and herring kibble isn't settling well with the cats, it could be just a bad batch but they normaly have done excellent on this food. It is a fairly new bag and I've been rotating it with the Orijen. I guess its time to take it back and try a new bag or should I just forget it and stick with the Go natural and Orijen.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just go with whatever works especially for the older cat because you don't want that diarrhea to get worse (cats are fragile beings compared to dogs).


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree with Natalie, at this point I just do whatever Swoshum (my almost 16 year old cat) wants me to do and feed her whatever she'll eat and agrees with her. Right now that is a combo of NV Instinct Rabbit Formula (thanks to Linsey) and BB Wilderness Chicken Formula with 1/4 can of BB every other day mixed with water to increase her moisture intake without softening her stools too much. 

So yeah, long story short, go with what works best for your older kitty! Maybe you can exchange the Evo for something else?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

That sux! I really hope it's just a bad batch I hope your cats get better soon.


----------

